# Acceder à mon serveur MAMP "localhost" sur mon iPhone?



## Accrok (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, je suis novice sur MAC depuis bientôt 2mois et aujourd'hui je voudrais tenter d'accéder à mon serveur MAMP avec mon iPhone comme je le fais avec mon MAC Pro (via firefox et localhost..) !!!

Le problème c'est que je ne pige rien à ma configuration wifi, j'ai fait comme on m'as dit la ou j'ai acheter mon MAC, c'est à dire utiliser le wifi de ma TimeCapsule (AirPort) plutôt que celui ma box adsl !!! 

Pour infos, j'arrive donc sans problème à accéder depuis mon MAC à tout mes ordi de la maison (des PC sous windows), mais je ne parvient pas à faire l'inverse, c'est à dire accéder à mon MAC depuis mes PC mais bon ca j'ai laissez tomber ca me blaze !!!

Mais aujourdhui je voudrais savoir comment faire pour afficher mes sites en travaux sur mon serveur local avec mon iPhone, j'ai déjà tenté bien evidemment de taper :


http://localhost/monsitelocal/  = rien
http://nomdemac.local/monsitelocal  = rien


Pourriez vous m'aider svp !!!!


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
l'adresse en localhost ne fonctionnera pas sur ton iPhone ou toute autre ordinateur autre que celui sur lequel tourne MAMP et c'est normal : cette adresse est relative à la machine sur laquelle elle est saisie 

cependant, si nomdemac.local ne fonctionne pas c'est parce que MAMP, sensé être un système de développement et non de production, pour des raisons de sécurité, utilise un port différent du classique 80 (ou 8080, ce qui revient au meme). Mamp (mais c'est très bien expliqué dans le manuel et au démarrage de mamp  ) utilise le port 8888&#8230; l'adresse à tester est donc nomdemac.local:8888.

En cas de problème tu peux également essayer de mettre ip.de.ton.mac:8888 (menu pomme > préférences système > réseau , tu peux y lire &#8220;Ethernet/airport est actuellement actif et possède l&#8217;adresse IP xxx.xxx.x.xxx&#8221; te donnant cette adresse


----------



## Accrok (8 Décembre 2009)

Génial ca marche, trop bien !!! il se trouve que je n'ai rien eu à modifier dans MAMP car le port par défaut était déjà 88, donc, j'ai juste eu à rajouter le nom du MAC.local:8888 et hop !!!

Donc si je passe par le nomdumac.local:8888 = la ca passe par bonjour 

et si je fait IPdumac:8888 = la c'est du smb ou afp ?

et dernière question !!! puis maintenant modifier certain fichier via mides ou autre editeur html, php sur mon iPhone ?


----------



## Nephou (8 Décembre 2009)

Accrok a dit:


> Donc si je passe par le nomdumac.local:8888 = la ca passe par bonjour
> 
> et si je fait IPdumac:8888 = la c'est du smb ou afp ?



ni lun ni lautre : cest s'il y avait un problème avec bonjour. Tout ce qui passe par le port 8888 cest du http, ce qui nous amène à ta question suivante :



Accrok a dit:


> et dernière question !!! puis maintenant modifier certain fichier via mides ou autre editeur html, php sur mon iPhone ?



à ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'application permettant d'éditer des fichiers à distance depuis un iPhone à moins quavec un iPhone jailbreaké on puisse trouver un client ssh mais cest en dehors de mes compétences a priori


----------



## Accrok (22 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse [mention]Nephou [/mention] ! Mon post datais un peu mais bon merci quand même !

Quand au client ssh sur iOS il y "prompt" de Panic si je ne me trompe pas!


----------

